# التدفئة المركزية



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

في هذا الموضوع سأقوم باذن الله بشرح التدفئة المركزية بجميع جوانبها قدر الامكان




تمهيد
تنتقل الحرارة من الوسط الساخن الى الوسط البارد للوصول الى حالة الاستقرار او التوازن الحراري بين الوسطين أي وصولا لدرجتي حرارة متساويتين لكلا الوسطين.
انتقال الحرارة هذا يتم بواحدة او اكثر من طرق انتقال الحرارة وهي :
التوصيل conduction الحمل convection الاشعاع radiation 
جسم الانسان ينتج الحرارة عن طريق تأكسد الغذاء الذي يتناوله وتسمى هذه العملية metabolism .
جسم الانسان يتبادل الحرارة مع الوسط الذي به كسبا او فقدا عن طريق عمليتي الاشعاع وكذلك الحمل . كذلك عن طريق التعرق وتبخر العرق والتنفس ….الخ.
درجة حرارة الجسم الداخلية ثابته تقريبا وتساوي 36م _ 38م حسب المنطقة المقاسة فيها .
في الشتاء حيث تكون درجة الحرارة منخفضة يقوم الجسم بفقد كمية كبيرة من حرارته مما يشعره بعدم الارتياح ، ولذلك يكون علينا رفع درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط بالجسم لتقليل كمية الحرارة المفقودة من الجسم .
ليست الحرارة فقط هي التي تتحكم بالشعور بالراحة فهناك عوامل اخرى يهمنا منها في هذا المجال كمية الرطوبة الموجودة في الوسط المدفأ.
تطورت طرق التدفئة عبر التاريخ والان هناك عدة طرق للتدفئة منها التدفئة المركزية وهي موضوعنا هنا .
في الشتاء تنتقل الحرارة من داخل المبنى الى خارجه عن طريق الجدران والزجاج وتسرب الهواء ولذلك فان علينا اخذ شكل البناء وتكوين جدرانه ونوافذه بعين الاعتبار .
- تتوقف درجة حرارة تبخر مائع على الضغط السائد في الإناء الحاوي له وتزداد مع هذا الضغط وفق العلاقة التالية :
P = (tv /100 )4
حيث :
tv – درجة حرارة التبخر
P – الضغط المطلق لبخار الماء (kg/cm2 )
وتصلح هذه العلاقة للماء في مجال درجات الحرارة 100 – 200 م .
- لاختيار مدفأة كهربائية يكفي حساب الضياعات الحرارية للمكان المراد تدفئته وزيادة هذا الرقم بمعدل 20% اخذين بعين الاعتبار الحرارة اللازمة لإيصال المكان إلى النظام المستقر في وقت غير طويل فتكون استطاعة المدفأة الكهربائية بالكيلوواط :-
N = 1,2 Q / 860
حيث :
Q – الضياعات الحرارية Kcal/h 
N – استطاعة المدفأة الكهربائية (kW)

يتبع......


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*تحديد درجات الحرارة التصميمية الداخلية والخارجية*

*تحديد درجات الحرارة التصميمية الداخلية والخارجية* ​تحديد درجات الحرارة التصميمية الداخلية والخارجية
اولا: درجات الحرارة التصميمية الخارجية
يتم تحديدها من خلال دراسة على مدى سنوات ليؤخذ منها المعدل وهي تختلف من بلد الى بلد ومن منطقة الى منطقة ويتم اعتمادها في كودات البلد المعني فمثلا في الاردن
لأجل حساب الحمل الحراري للأبنية صيفا وشتاء تم تقسيم الأردن إلى أربع مناطق مناخية كما يلي: -
المنطقة الأولى : المرتفعات الغربية 
المنطقة الثانية : غور الأردن
المنطقة الثالثة : المرتفعات الشرقية 
المنطقة الرابعة : المناطق الصحراوية
درجات الحرارة الخارجية التصميمية لهذه المناطق شتاء تساوي :
المنطقة الأولى : 6م
المنطقة الثانية : 10م
المنطقة الثالثة : 5م
المنطقة الرابعة : 3م 
ثانيا: درجات الحرارة التصميمية الداخلية
يتم اعتمادها استنادا على طبيعة الحيز المراد تدفئته
وهناك جداول خاصة بدرجات الحرارة التصميمية الخارجية والداخلية
والجدولان المرفقان يمثلان نموذجا لهذه الجداول

يتبع......


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*حساب الضياعات الحرارية لكل غرفة على حده*

*حساب الضياعات الحرارية لكل غرفة على حده* ​حساب الضياعات الحرارية لكل غرفة على حده
الضياعات الحرارية للغرفة = مجموع الضياعات عن طريق الجدران + ضياعات النوافذ والأبواب + إضافات الارتفاع + إضافات التقطع + إضافات الجهة + الإضافات اللازمة لتسخين الهواء المتسرب…
أ - لحساب ضياعات الحرارة عن طريق جدار نستعمل المعادلة التالية : 
Q=U.A.∆T
حيث : Q – كمية الحرارة الضائعة خلال الجدار (Kcal/h )
U – عامل انتقال الحرارة الإجمالي للجدار (Kcal/m2.h.C ) ( انظر فصل حساب أحمال التبريد – جداول عامل انتقال الحرارة الإجمالي)
A – مساحة الجدار (m2 )
Dt – فرق درجتي الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية (C )
ب- ضياعات النوافذ والأبواب
Q=U.A.∆T
حيث : A – مساحة النافذة أو الباب (m2 )
U – عامل انتقال الحرارة الإجمالي للنوافذ والأبواب (Kcal/m2.h.C ) وتؤخذ من الجدول المرفق 

ج – إضافات الارتفاع 

د- إضافات التقطع 

هـ- إضافات الجهة

و- إضافات التسرب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*تســرب الهــــواء*

*تســرب الهــــواء* ​تســرب الهــــواء
طريقة تغير الهواء
يمكن بالمعادلة التالية حساب كمية الحرارة اللازمة بالساعة لتسخين الهواء المتغير

H=0,3Vn(ti-to)
حيث : H- كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة الهواء المتسرب الداخل إلى المبنى من to إلى ti 
0,3 – الحرارة النوعية الحجمية للهواء ( Kcal/m3.C )
V – حجم الغرفة (m3 )
n – عدد تغيرات الهواء بالساعة 
ti – درجة حرارة الغرفة (م)
to – درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي (م)


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*درجات الحرارة ومعدلات التغير في الهواء للحيز المدفأ*

*درجات الحرارة ومعدلات التغير في الهواء للحيز المدفأ* ​درجات الحرارة ومعدلات التغير في الهواء للحيز المدفأ

جدول مرفق

يتبع...................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*ضياعات الحرارة من أرضية القبو وجدرانه*

*ضياعات الحرارة من أرضية القبو وجدرانه* ​ضياعات الحرارة من أرضية القبو وجدرانه

يمكن اعتبار درجة حرارة الأرض الواقعة تحت أرضية القبو مساوية ( 10م ) كما يمكن اعتبار درجة حرارة الأرض الملاصقة لجدران القبو مساوية لمتوسط درجة حرارة الأرض الملاصقة لأرضية القبو ( 10م ) ودرجة حرارة الجو الخارجي .
ولقد دلت التجارب على إمكانية اعتبار قيمة عامل انتقال الحرارة الإجمالي للأرضية الواقعة فوق الأرض الطبيعية مباشرة وكذلك جدران القبو الواقعة تحت مستوى الأرض والملتصقة بها مساوية إلى ( U = 0,8 Kcal/h.m.C ).


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*درجة حرارة الأمكنة غير المدفأة*

*درجة حرارة الأمكنة غير المدفأة* ​درجة حرارة الأمكنة غير المدفأة

إذا كانت مساحة السطوح المجاورة للغرف المدفأة مساوية تقريبا لمساحة السطوح المعرضة للجو الخارجي وإذا كان عامل التوصيل الحراري لهذه السطوح متساويا فان درجة حرارة الغرفة غير المدفأة تساوي متوسط درجتي حرارة الغرفة المدفأة وحرارة المحيط الخارجي .
أما مقدار الحرارة الضائعة من خلال النوافذ وجدران القبو الواقعة فوق مستوى الأرض فيجب أن تحسب الطريقة العادية وباعتبار درجة الحرارة الخارجية وعوامل التوصيل الحراري العادية .

انظر الجدول المرفق

يتيع........................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*الاضافات*

*الاضافات* ​
( على اعتبار أن درجة الحرارة الداخلية للتصميم تتراوح بين 15-19م ودرجة الحرارة الخارجية تساوي الصفر المئوي )

الملف المرفق يحتوي على الاضافات على حمل التدفئة

يتبع.........


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

مثال

احسب الحرارة اللازمة للغرف ( 1 ) و ( 2 ) من المبنى المبين في الشكل المرفق 
علما بان:
-ارتفاع الغرف = 7ر2 متر
-درجة الحرارة التصميمية الداخلية = 20 درجة مئوية
-درجة الحرارة التصميمية الخارجية = -2 درجة مئوية
-تستخدم الغرف كمكاتب
-تقع الغرف في الطابق المتوسط أي بين طابقين مدفأين
-معامل التوصيل الحراري الاجمالي للجدران الخارجية = 67ر0
-معامل التوصيل الحراري الاجمالي للجدران الداخلية = 84ر2
-معامل التوصيل الحراري الاجمالي للنوافذ والابواب الداخلية = 5ر1
-النوافذ من الالمنيوم ومعامل التصيل الاجمالي لها = 1ر6
-درجات حرارة الغرف المجاورة مبينة في الرسم
----





يتبع الحل........


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*حل المثال السابق*

*حل المثال السابق*​الحل : 

-بالنسبة للسقف والارضية لا يوجد انتقال حرارة عبرها ، لذلك لا داعي لحساب عامل انتقال الحرارة لها
-عدد تغيرات الهواء (من الجداول) تساوي 5ر1 للغرفة رقم 1 و 1 للغرفة رقم (2).
-اضافة الجهة (من الجداول) للاتجاه الشمالي 10% وتهمل بقية الاضافات (في المثال الحالي)
-يتم حساب الضياعات الحرارية على لوحة الحساب كما في الجدول المرفق

يتبع...............


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*تحديد استطاعة المرجل*

*تحديد استطاعة المرجل* ​تحديد استطاعة المرجل

Qb = Q ( 1 + a + b ) 
حيث : Qb – استطاعة المرجل ( ك ك/ساعة )
Q – مجموع كميات الحرارة اللازمة للمبنى ( ك ك/ساعة )
a – عامل إضافة للتغلب على ضائعات الحرارة من شبكة الأنابيب وجدران المرجل وهي تساوي 0,10 
b – عامل إضافة للتغلب على إيقاف التدفئة وهي تساوي وسطيا 0,20 
إذا استخدمنا مرجلين فان استطاعة كل مرجل منهما تعادل ثلثي الاستطاعة الكلية ، أما إذا استخدمنا ثلاثة مراجل أو اكثر فان مجموع استطاعتها يزيد عن الاستطاعة الكلية 0,20 ، تضاف إلى قدرة المرجل كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتسخين ماء السلندر إذا وجد .


يتبع..................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*خزانات المياه الساخنة ( السلندر )*

*خزانات المياه الساخنة ( السلندر )* ​خزانات المياه الساخنة ( السلندر )
يكون خزان المياه الساخنة أسطواني الشكل ومصنوعا من ألواح الفولاذ الطري وبالسماكة والشكل والسعة والتفاصيل المنصوص عليها في الشكل التالي على أن لا يقل سمك الصفائح عن 2 ملم .


----





يتبع....................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*أبعاد ومقاسات خزانات المياه الساخنة*

*أبعاد ومقاسات خزانات المياه الساخنة* ​أبعاد ومقاسات خزانات المياه الساخنة يوضحها الجدول المرفق

يتبع.............


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*عزل السلندرات(خزانات المياه الساخنة)*

*عزل السلندرات(خزانات المياه الساخنة)* ​يتم عزل الخزانات حراريا بعد اجتيازها فحص الضغط بالموقع بطبقة من الصوف الصخري أو الزجاجي المضغوط وبسماكة لا تقل عن 50ملم ثم يغلق العازل بألواح فولاذية مغلقة بسماكة 0,5ملم وبشكل محكم على أن تثبت باستعمال براغي من النيكل وبحيث تكون جميع الوصلات معزولة عزلا جيدا إلا إذا ورد خلافا لذلك في المواصفات الخاصة .


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*استهلاك المياه الساخنة من السلندرات*

*استهلاك المياه الساخنة من السلندرات* ​كل لتر واحد من الماء في السلندر يحتاج إلى 45 كيلوكالوري/ساعة . يمكن القول أن كمية الماء العظمى اللازمة للاحتياجات المنزلية للشخص الواحد تعادل 35لترا في اليوم بدرجة حرارة 65م أما في الأمكنة ذات الطابع الصناعي أو الجماعي مثل المدارس أو الفنادق ….. الخ فان الاحتياجات تتعلق بأسلوب استهلاك الماء وساعات الاستهلاك ( أوقات الدوام ) ، الجدول المرفق يبين بعض المعلومات عن استهلاك المياه الساخنة .


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*حساب عدد مقاطع الدفايات اللازمة لكل غرفة ( حيز )*

*حساب عدد مقاطع الدفايات اللازمة لكل غرفة ( حيز )* 
​حساب عدد مقاطع الدفايات اللازمة لكل غرفة ( حيز )
عدد مقاطع الدفاية = كمية الحرارة اللازمة للحيز / كمية الحرارة التي يعطيها المقطع الواحد

كمية الحرارة التي يعطيها المقطع تؤخذ من الكتالوجات الفنية للراديتر (الدفاية) المنوي تركيبه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*حساب أقطار المواسير*

*حساب أقطار المواسير* ​حساب أقطار المواسير
نحدد مقدار ضغط الشبكة ( انش ماء/100 قدم طول ) ثم نستعين بالجدول المرفق لمعرفة قطر الماسورة المطلوبة .


يتبع..............


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*تحديد مواصفات المضخات*

*تحديد مواصفات المضخات* 
​تحديد مواصفات المضخات
1-ضغط المضخة = 1,5 x المسافة بين المرجل وابعد دفاية عنه ( بالقدم) x ضغط الشبكة x 2 / 1200 
2- كمية الماء التي تضخها المضخة = قدرة المرجل (بالكيلوكالوري/ساعة) / 2400 
يقاس ضغط المضخة بالقدم وكمية الماء التي تضخها المضخة بالجالون لكل دقيقة 
يراعى أن لا تزيد سرعة دوران محرك المضخة على 1500 دورة في الدقيقة باستثناء الحالة التي تستعمل فيها المواسير البلاستيكية فيسمح بان تزيد السرعة حتى 2850 دورة في الدقيقة .
يراعى أيضا ما أمكن أن يكون مصدر التيار الكهربائي الموصول بالمضخة من النوع ثلاثي الأطوار ( 3فاز).
يتم إنشاء القاعدة من الخرسانة وبارتفاع لا يقل عن 200 ملم عن أرضية الغرفة وبأطوال تزيد على أطوال قاعدة المضخة بمقدار يتراوح ما بين 50ملم إلى 100ملم من جميع الجهات ، وتكون القاعدة الخرسانية مستوية تماما .
ولحساب قدرة المضخات ( الواط ) نستعمل المعادلة التالية :-
P = (D.g.Q.H ) / Ef [w] 
حيث :-
P- القدرة (واط)
H- ارتفاع الضغط (م)
Q- التدفق ( م3/ثانية )
Ef – نتاج المضخة (-)
D- كثافة المائع
g – تسارع الجاذبية الأرضية ( ويساوي 81ر9 م/ثانية2)


يتبع..........


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*تحديد مواصفات الحارقة*

*تحديد مواصفات الحارقة* 
​تحديد مواصفات الحارقة
من أجل اختيار الفالة المناسبة للحارقة نختار فالة تساوي واحد جالون/ساعة لكل 35000 ك ك من قدرة المرجل . فمثلا لمرجل قدرته 60000 ك ك /ساعة نختار فالة سعتها 2 جالون/ساعة . ولمزيد من المعلومات انظر الجدولين المرفقين

تكون الحارقة طبقا لتوصيات الشركة الصانعة للمرجل ومن النوع الذي يعمل على تذرير الوقود atomizing وتعمل على السولار . وتكون أجزاء الحارقة الملامسة للسولار واللهب مصنوعة من معادن غير قابلة للصدأ أو التآكل الكيميائية .


يتبع.................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*أجزاء الحارقة*

*أجزاء الحارقة* 
​أجزاء الحارقة
1- المحرك الكهربائي : ويكون متميزا بسهولة الصيانة وذاتي التزييت ومتوازن الدوران ويتحمل درجات حرارة لا تقل عن 50 درجة مئوية ويتم تبريده بالهواء .
2- المروحة : وتكون متوازنة ومتصلة بالمحرك بطريقة مباشرة ومصنوعة من مادة غير قابلة للصدأ وسهلة التنظيف .
3- المضخة : وتكون من النوع الإيجابي pozitive pump وتدور باتجاه المحرك والمروحة ومزودة بمصفاة داخلية ومتصلة مع المحرك بواسطة قارن خاص coupling وتكون مثبتة على جسم الحارقة مباشرة وتسمح بسهولة الصيانة ومبينا عليها أماكن دخول وخروج السولار ومزودة بجهاز لمعايرة ضغط السولار وتكون متصلة مع جهاز تذرير السولار بواسطة مواسير نحاسية أو فولاذية من النوع المقاوم للصدأ .
4- محول كهربائي خاص ذو ضغط عال لا يقل عن (11) ألف فولت لتوليد الشرارة الكهربائية اللازمة لبدء عملية احتراق السولار بواسطة قضبان الشرارة المصنوعة من مادة البورسلان أو من معدن مقاوم للحرارة ومتصلة بواسطة أشرطة كهربائية تناسب الفولتية اللازمة 
5- صمام أو اكثر لقطع السولار عن جهاز التذرير عند توقف الحارقة عن العمل على أن يكون الصمام ذو ملف لولبي solenoid valve يعمل بالكهرباء .
6- جهاز إشعال مساعد في حال استعمال الغاز المشتعل لبدء عملية الاحتراق لوقود من نوع معين 
7- راس الحارقة والزعانف الموجهة والغطاء الموجه وتكون مصنوعة من معدن مقاوم للصدأ والحرارة والتآكل.
8- جهاز تحكم ومعايرة لكمية الهواء اللازم لعملية الاحتراق
9- جهاز منظم لعملية الاحتراق control box .
10- سخان كهربائي خاص مع أجهزة التنظيم الخاصة في حالة استعمال وقود خاص .
11- وسائل حمل وتثبيت الحراقة على جسم المرجل وتكون مزودة بمانع تسرب الغازات المحترقة .
12- جسم الحارقة واسطوانة (غلاف) الهواء .
تحدد سعة الحارقة ( بالكيلوغرام/ساعة ) في المواصفات أو جداول الكميات وخلافا لذلك تكون سعة الحارقة مناسبة لقدرة المرجل المطلوبة وحسب توصيات الشركة الصانعة للمرجل .
تكون الفولتية المقررة للحارقة :-
أ- 220فولت / 50ذبذبة / ثانية 1فاز ( أحادية الطور )
ب- 380 فولت / 50 ذبذبة / ثانية 3فاز ( ثلاثي الطور )


يتبع....................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*تركيب الحارقة*

*تركيب الحارقة* ​تركيب الحارقة
- تركب الحارقة بحيث تتوفر بينها وبين الأرضية مسافة حرة لا تقل عن 150 ملم .
- يتم توصيل الحارقة بخط السولار باستعمال مواسير مرنة من النوع المستعمل للسولار ويحظر استعمال المواسير الخاصة بالماء .
- يحظر استعمال ألياف القنب ( الكتكت ) في توصيلات مواسير الفولاذ لتمديدات خطوط السولار وإنما يتعين استعمال أشرطة التفلون teflon tape أو ما يعادلها ، أو استعمال طريقة التوصيل باللحام ، هذا ويحظر استعمال المواسير والقطع المجلفنة أو طريقة اللحام بالقصدير لتمديدات خطوط السولار .
- تركب مصفاة filter للسولار قبل الحارقة مباشرة على أن تكون مصنوعة من معدن لا يصدأ أو لا يتأثر بالسولار ، ومن نوع يسهل فكه بغرض التنظيف وذو مسامية تتناسب وسعة الحارقة .
- يركب صمام كروي ball valve على خط السولار وذلك قبل الماسورة المرنة مباشرة على أن يكون إغلاق الصمام بعدد دورات لا تزيد عن نصف دورة .
- يراعى أن تكون مجموعة الشعلة والمؤلفة من القطبين الكهربائيين والبخاخ من النوع الذي يسهل فكه دون الحاجة إلى فك الحارقة من مكانها وذلك لأغراض الصيانة .
- يركب مانع تسرب للغازات بين القطعة الخاصة لتثبيت الحارقة وجسم المرجل لمنع تسرب الغازات العادمة من غرفة الاحتراق ، على أن يكون مانع التسرب هذا من النوع الذي يتحمل الحرارة العالية وغير قابل للاحتراق .
- يتعين تأريض الحارقة كهربائيا .
- تركب الحارقة وتنفذ توصيلاتها الكهربائية حسب توصيلات الشركة الصانعة لكل من الحارقة والمرجل .


يتبع.................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*خزان التمدد والتغذية وملحقاته*

*خزان التمدد والتغذية وملحقاته* ​خزان التمدد والتغذية وملحقاته
يكون خزان التمدد والتغذية المفتوح مزودا بفتحات كما في الشكل التالي :


----







1- فتحة التعبئة وتكون في منتصف ارتفاع الخزانات ولا يقل قطرها عن 25 ملم وتكون موصولة بخط التغذية الرئيسي للمبنى ومزودة بصمام عزل من النوع البوابي وبصمام ذو العوامة .
2- فتحة لتغذية شبكة التدفئة المركزية بالماء بقطر لا يقل عن 30ملم وعلى ارتفاع 50ملم من قعر الخزان .
3- فتحة التفريغ والتنظيف بقعر الخزان أو على الجانب في مستوى قعر الخزان بقطر لا يقل عن 25ملم مزودة بصمام بوابي وسدادة 
4- فتحة جانبية للفائض والتهوية بمستوى سقف الخزان بقطر لا يقل عن 25 ملم .
5- فتحة تفتيش في السقف.
يركب الخزان على قاعدة مصنوعة من المواسير الفولاذية المجلفنة بارتفاع 25سم بحيث تكون أرجل القاعدة مزودة بشفاه إلا إذا ورد خلافا لذلك في المواصفات الخاصة .
يركب الخزان بحيث يزيد الفرق بين منسوب قعره ومنسوب أعلى مشع في الشبكة عن ضغط المضخة وبما لا يقل عن 1م .

يتيع..............


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*خزان التمدد والتغذية وملحقاته*

*خزان التمدد والتغذية وملحقاته* ​خزان التمدد والتغذية وملحقاته


يتم وصل خط تغذية الماء وشبكة التدفئة المركزية بالخزان حسب المخططات ولا يسمح بتركيب أية صمامات على خط تغذية الشبكة من خزان التمدد .
يراعى وجود هواية على الماسورة الرأسية التي تغذي الشبكة ، ويتم وصل ماسورة التغذية في تركيبات المرجل الواحد في الجزء الواقع بين المرجل وصمام العزل للخط الراجع مع ملاحظة أن يكون موضع ربط خط التغذية في الشبكة دائما على سحب المضخة .
يجب وصل ماسورة التغذية في التركيبات ذات المراجل المتعددة على الخط الرئيسي قبل تفرع الخطوط منه إلى كل مرجل .
يجب تغليف ماسورة التغذية في الأماكن المعرضة لظروف التجمد أو عند تسببها في تكثيف الماء في أماكن مرورها في جو دافئ . 


يتبع............................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*مواصفات خزان التمدد والتغذية*

*مواصفات خزان التمدد والتغذية* ​مواصفات خزان التمدد والتغذية
الجدول المرفق يحتوي على مواصفات خزان التمدد والتغذية


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*مواسير التهوية وتصريف الهواء والتغذية*

*مواسير التهوية وتصريف الهواء والتغذية* ​مواسير التهوية وتصريف الهواء والتغذية
تزود أجزاء شبكات التدفئة المركزية التي يمكن انحباس الهواء فيها بماسورة تهوية مفتوحة تركب في أعلى جزء على أن لا يقل قطر الماسورة عن 20 ملم .
يجب أن لا يقل قطر ماسورة التغذية والتمدد بما يمنع تدفق الماء منها في الظروف التشغيلية العادية على أن يؤخذ سماح مناسب نتيجة اختلاف منسوب الماء في ماسورة التهوية وخزان التمدد والتغذية بسبب تأثير درجة الحرارة وضغط المضخة .
تمدد مواسير التهوية وتصريف الهواء بميلان مستمر إلى أعلى ابتداء من نقطة خروجها من الشبكة وحتى نهاياتها العلوية ويستحسن أن تكون شاقولية ما أمكن ذلك مع مراعاة عدم استعمال الصمامات وتجنب استعمال اكواع قائمة الانحناء.
لا يسمح باستعمال ماسورة التغذية كماسورة تهوية .
يمكن ايضا تركيب هوايات اوتوماتيكية


يتبع.............


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*التفريغ والصرف*

*التفريغ والصرف* 
​التفريغ والصرف
أولا : مواسير التفريغ والصرف
يجب توفير وسيلة مناسبة لتفريغ شبكة التدفئة من الماء بشكل كامل بما في ذلك الأجزاء المنخفضة منها تحت الأرض أو داخل الاقنية أو مداخل الأبواب .
تزود التركيبات التي لها مرجلان أو اكثر ( أو مبادلات حرارية ) مركبات على التوازي بماسورة تفريغ مشتركة ذات صمام أو محبس تفريغ تركب على كل مرجل ( أو مبادل حراري ) يزود كل جزء منخفض من الخطوط الرئيسية في شبكات التدفئة بمواسير تفريغ ذات صمامات أو محابس تفريغ مناسبة .
يجب أن يتم تصريف ماسورة التفريغ المنفصلة من كل مرجل ( أو مبادل حراري ) على ماسورة الصرف الرئيسية ما أمكن ذلك على أن يتم الصرف النهائي للماء حسب متطلبات سلطة المياه .
يمكن أن يتم تصريف ماسورة التفريغ لتركيبات التزويد بالمياه الساخنة للاستعمال المنزلي كمراجل أو خزانات المياه الساخنة والمبادلات الحرارية والموجودة في غرفة المرجل الخاص بالتدفئة ذاته ، على ماسورة الصرف الرئيسية لتركيبات التدفئة إلا إذا كان هناك فرق كبير في الضغط الاستاتيكي بينهما ، عند ذاك يجب أن يتم تخصيص ماسورة صرف منفصلة لكل منهما .
ثانيا : صمام أو محبس التفريغ 
يتعين تزويد كل مرجل بصمام أو محبس تفريغ يكون مقاسها حسبما هو وارد في الجدول المرفق على أن لا يقل عن 20 ملم كما يتم تزويد الجزء السفلي من شبكة التمديدات بمحبس تفريغ مقاسه 15 ملم.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*مواسير الأمان للمراجل*

*مواسير الأمان للمراجل* 
​مواسير الأمان للمراجل
يتم تزويد كل مرجل بماسورة أمان مفتوحة ولا يقل قطرها عما هو وارد في الجدول المرفق.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

*مجمعات الذهاب والإياب*

*مجمعات الذهاب والإياب* ​مجمعات الذهاب والإياب
تكون مجمعات الذهاب والإياب collectors مصنوعة من مواسير الفولاذ الأسود من الصنف الثقيل إلا إذا ورد خلافا لذلك نص صريح في المواصفات الخاصة .
يتألف المجمع من ماسورة بالطول المطلوب مغلقة النهايات بألواح من الفولاذ بسنك يساوي سمك جدار الماسورة بواسطة اللحام مزودة بالعدد المطلوب من الفتحات ملحوم عليها مفف لوصل خطوط شبكات التدفئة المركزية والمياه الساخنة وبالتفاصيل والعدد والمقاييس المنصوص عليها في المواصفات الخاصة وعلى أن تكون محاور الوصلات عمودية على محور ماسورة المجمع ، كما يكون المجمع مزودا بفتحات إضافية لأغراض تركيب أجهزة القياس وحسبما ورد في المواصفات الخاصة .
يتم وصل الخطوط بالمجمعات باستعمال شدات الوصل أو الشفاه ( flanges ) ويراعى عند التركيب أن تكون المجمعات خالية تماما من الأوساخ .
تعزل المجمعات حراريا باستعمال الصوف الصخري أو الزجاجي بسمك لا يقل عن 30ملم وتغلف بالقماش الخام وتطلى بروبة الجبس .



يتبع..................


----------



## م شريفة (11 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر لك اخي جهاد
موضوعك جدا متكامل ومفيد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندسه فيفي على مرورك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

*المداخـــــن*

المداخـــــن​​1- ارتفاع المدخنة : ويحسب من العلاقة التالية :
h min = H / 0,0023 (tg – to )​حيث :-
h min – أدنى ارتفاع للمدخنة ( متر )
tg – درجة حرارة الغازات في المدخنة وتؤخذ وسطيا ( 150 درجة مئوية )
to – درجة حرارة الجو وتؤخذ ( 10 مئوي للمراجل التي تعمل في الشتاء فقط )
 ( 25 مئوي للمراجل التي تعمل في الشتاء والصيف )
H – سحب المدخنة CHEMNEY DRAFT ( ملم عمود ماء )
H = 4/3 Z 
 حيث : Z – السحب اللازم للمراجل ويعطى من النشرات الفنية للشركات الصانعة .
2- مقطع المدخنة : تفضل المدخنة ذات المقطع الدائري لأن لها محيط اصغري مما يعني ضياع اقل في الحرارة والمواد ويمكن صنع مدخنة ذات مقطع مربع ولا ينصح بمدخنة ذات مقطع مستطيل وفي حال الضرورة يجب أن لا تزيد نسب الأضلاع عن 3 : 2 
لحساب المقطع نستعمل المعادلة التالية :-
 A = W / 100√ h​حيث :​​A – مقطع المدخنة بالمتر المربع ويجب أن لا يقل في أي حالة عن 20x20 سم
W – وزن الوقود المحترق (كغم/ساعة) ومن اجل السولار يمكن القول بان W = Q b /7000 Kg/h إذا افترضنا مردود المرجل 70 بالمائة 
h – ارتفاع المدخنة الشاقولي (متر )
سرعة الغازات في المدخنة يحسب من العلاقة :-
W = 0,1 h = h / 10 ( m/s )​3- المدخنة الأفقية : يجب أن لا تزيد عن ربع ارتفاع المدخنة الشاقولي وان ينفذ بمقطع اكبر من مقطع المدخنة الشاقولي بالمقدار :
20 بالمائة عندما يكون للمدخنة الأفقية كوع أو اثنان
30 بالمائة عندما يكون للمدخنة الأفقية اكثر من كوعين 
ينفذ القسم الأفقي من المدخنة بمقطع مربع وعندما يصنع من المعدن (الصفيح) فان سماكة الصفيح هي :
3ملم لقطر 200ملم
4ملم لقطر 300ملم
5ملم للأقطار الأكبر

يتبع......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132957-2.html


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

*المداخن*

المداخن​الجدولان في الملف المرفق يبينان أبعاد المداخن ، وعلاقة قدرة المرجل (ك ك/ساعة) وارتفاع (م) وقطر (انش) المدخنة الرئيسية


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

*المداخن*

المداخن​يفضل إعطاء ميل صاعد للقسم الأفقي باتجاه المدخنة الشاقولية ويفضل كذلك عزل القسم الأفقي بشكل جيد .
 تكون المدخنة مبنية من الطوب الناري أو من مصنوعة من ألواح الفولاذ ( الصاج) ومغلفة أو غير مغلفة ببناء من الحجر أو الطوب الخرساني أو الخرسانة المسلحة أو العادية وما شابهها على أن يحدد نوع المدخنة ومقاييسها وتفاصيلها في المواصفات الخاصة مع مراعاة أن لا تقل المساحة الداخلية لمقطع المدخنة عن مساحة فتحة خروج العادم من المرجل .
 عند تغليف المدخنة ببناء يتعين أن يترك فراغ لا يقل عن 50ملم بين المدخنة وذلك البناء على أن يملأ الفراغ بمواد عازلة خاصة عندما تكون المدخنة مصنوعة من الألواح الفولاذية .
 تكون في اسفل المدخنة فتحة خاصة لأغراض التنظيف ، مزودة بباب يضمن إحكام وكتامة الإغلاق ، ويكون باب التنظيف على شكل سداد دائري مصنوع من ألواح الفولاذ ذات سماكة تساوي 3ملم وذلك للمداخن المصنوعة من ألواح الفولاذ ، ما لم يرد خلاف ذلك في المواصفات الخاصة .
 يكون للمدخنة الرأسية قاعدة خرسانية بارتفاع من 80 إلى 100سم وبما يتناسب مع ارتفاع المرجل .
 يتعين أن لا يقل ارتفاع المدخنة الرأسية والغلاف المحيط بها عن 3م فوق سطح البناء .
وصلة المدخنة :-
 تكون وصلة المدخنة مصنوعة من ألواح الفولاذ السوداء ذات سماكة لا تقل عن 3ملم وبقطر يساوي قطر فتحة خروج العادم من المرجل على الأقل ودائرية أو مربعة الشكل حسب فتحة المرجل . وتكون وصلة المدخنة مائلة إلى أعلى باتجاه المدخنة وبطول لا يزيد عن 25ر0 من ارتفاع المدخنة ومستقيمة ما أمكن وبأدنى عدد ممكن من الانحناءات وخالية من الاختناقات .
 تعمل لوصلة المدخنة أكمام (sleeves ) في الأماكن التي تخترق الجدران بحيث يزيد قطر الكم على قطر وصلة المدخنة بمقدار 10ملم . ويملأ الفراغ حول وصلة المدخنة والكم بمواد عازلة ومناسبة مثل حبل الاسبست مع مراعاة أن لا يقل بروز الكم عن الجدران في الاتجاهين عن 20ملم .
 إذا ما تطلب الأمر وجود انحناءات في وصلة المدخنة فانه يتعين عندئذ تزويد كل انحناء بفتحة تنظيف خاصة مزودة بباب محكم الإغلاق وبشكل يضمن الكتامة ضد تسرب الغازات .
 يكون نصف قطر الانحناء لوصلة المدخنة بما لا يقل عن ضعف قطر المدخنة أو ضعف اكبر ضلع من أضلاعه إذا كانت مستطيلة .
 تغلف وصلة المدخنة بالكامل بعازل حراري مناسب لا تقل سماكته عن 25ملم وتلف بشبك معدني ثم تدهن بروبة الجبس وذلك لحماية العاملين بالصيانة داخل غرفة المرجل .
في حال وصل اكثر من مرجل واحد بمدخنة واحدة يتعين تركيب موازن تيار السحب (draft stabilizer ) لكل مرجل على كل وصلة مدخنة يعمل كهربائيا أو ميكانيكيا عند تشغيل المرجل .

يتبع...............


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 مايو 2009)

thanks Gehad
HHHHHAAAAASSSSSSSSSSAAAAANNNNN


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

*خزانات السولار*

خزانات السولار​ يكون خزان السولار مصنوعا من ألواح الفولاذ غير المجلفنة وبالسماكة والشكل والسعة المنصوص عليها في جدول الكميات على أن لا تقل سماكة الألواح لكل سعة عن تلك الواردة في الجدول المرفق
السولار يعني المازوت ويعني الديزل:10:

يتبع...............


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thanks gehad
> hhhhhaaaaassssssssssaaaaannnnn


 تحياتي لك اخي حسن
شكل الشباب دفيانين مع بداية الصيف:67::67:


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (11 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا معلم والله الف شكر الك على هالمواضيع الرائعة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

*استهلاك الوقود*

استهلاك الوقود​ 
يمكن حساب الاستهلاك السنوي للوقود من المعادلة التالية :
W = Q. N. F / 925. ηb​حيث :
W – وزن الوقود المستهلك سنويا (كغم)
N – عدد أيام فصل التدفئة (يساوي في بلادنا حوالي 150 يوما)
F – عامل استعمال التدفئة
ηb – مردود المرجل خلال فترة التدفئة (يمكن اخذ المتوسط وهو 65 بالمائة)
Q – الضائعات الحرارية للمبنى ( ك ك/ساعة)
F = tn / 24N​حيث :
F – عامل استعمال التدفئة
t – عدد ساعات التدفئة في اليوم الواحد
n – عدد الأيام التي يستعمل فيها المبنى خلال فصل التدفئة
N- عدد أيام فصل التدفئة

هذا للمعلومات ولكني سأقوم بارفاق جدول يتم فيه حساب كمية الوقود المستهلكة وكذلك التكلفة


يتبع..............


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

*حساب كمية الوقود المستهلك والتكلفة*

الجدول المرفق عبارة عن حاسبة على الاكسل بسيطة الاستخدام لحساب كمية الوقود المستهلك والتكلفة
يمكن الاستعانة بالجدول لدراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية
شرح استخدام الجدول موجود داخل الجدول نفسه


يتبع...................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

*أمثلة*



الملف المرفق يحتوي على مثالين محلولين​​​


----------



## bannrose (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي جهاد على هالمجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

bannrose قال:


> مشكور اخي جهاد على هالمجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


 وبارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

*المشعات*

المشعات
تكون المشعات مصنوعة من أحد المعادن التالية ، على أن يحدد نوع المعدن في المواصفات الخاصة :
* حديد السكب * ألواح الفولاذ
الأنواع:
1-المشعات ذات المقاطع: تتألف من مقاطع مرصوصة ويكون كل مقطع عبارة عن وحدة واحدة أو مؤلف من عدد محدد من الأصابع بحيث توفر اكبر مساحة إشعاعية ممكنة. وتكون معظم الحرارة الصادرة عن هذا النوع بالحمل وتصنع عادة من حديد السكب أو الفولاذ.
2-المشعات اللوحية : تتألف من لوحة واحدة مشعة للحرارة وتحتاج لمساحة كبيرة نسبيا لتوفر المساحة الإشعاعية المطلوبة. ونظرا لمساحتها السطحية الكبيرة فان معظم الحرارة الصادرة عن هذا النوع تكون بالإشعاع وتصنع عادة من ألواح الفولاذ.
3-المشعات الزعنفية : تتألف من واحدة أو اكثر من أنابيب تسخين ذات زعانف بحيث توفر مساحة إشعاعية عالية، مغطاة بغلاف صندوقي من ألواح الفولاذ ومزودة بفتحات في أسفلها وأعلاها.وتكون معظم الحرارة الصادرة عن هذا النوع بالحمل وتصنع عادة من الفولاذ.
4-النعلات المشعة : هي عبارة عن نعلات (بانيل) تتألف من أنبوب تسخين مستمر ذي زعانف مغطاة بغلاف من ألواح الفولاذ مشابهة من حيث طبيعتها للمشعات الزعنفية وتركب عادة على جدار الغرفة بدلا من نعلات البلاط والرخام، وتصنع عادة من الفولاذ.
5-مشعات الحمل المروحية : تتألف من أنبوب تسخين ذي زعانف يثبت عادة في الجزء العلوي ضمن غلاف صندوقي مصنوع من ألواح الفولاذ مزودة بفتحات في ثلاث سرعات. تثبت عادة في الأسفل حيث يتم التحكم بكمية الحرارة الصادرة عن هذا النوع باختيار سرعة المروحة أو المراوح. ويعتبر هذا النوع ذو قدرة حرارية عالية وتوزيع منتظم وتصنع عادة من الفولاذ.
 يكون سطح المشعات المصنوعة من حديد السكب خاليا من التجاويف والنتوءات وما شابهها ويكون حديد السكب المستعمل من النوع الجيد الخالي من الشوائب. كما تكون المشعات المصنوعة من الفولاذ خالية من الشوائب والتقشر كما لا يقل سمك ألواح الفولاذ المصنوعة منها عن 25ر1ملم.
 تدهن المشعات المصنوعة من حديد السكب وألواح الفولاذ بطلاء تأسيسي مقاوم للحرارة.
يجب أن يتم إجراء اختبار الضغط للمشع وذلك لضغط يساوي 7ر0 نيوتن/ملم2 أو ما يعادل ارتفاع 72 متر ماء تقريبا.
يراعى أن لا يقل عدد الحمالات أو الركائز للمشعات ذات المقاطع عن حمالتين أو ركيزتين لكل مشع مؤلف من 20مقطع مع زيادة حمالة أو ركيزة لكل 10 وحدات(مقاطع) تزيد عن ذلك. وحسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة والمواصفات الخاصة.
 يراعى عدم استعمال الحمالات (السكك) لتثبيت المشعات على جدران الطوب المفرغ إلا بعد ملئها بالخرسانة .
 يركب المشع بميلان خفيف بحيث تكون نقطة تركيب صمام التنفيس أعلى نقطة في المشع.
تستعمل مانعات تسرب من الاسبست لتركيب النقاصات والسدادات على المشع .


يتبع...................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

*أعمال المواسير*

*أعمال المواسير*

 لا يسمح بتركيب صمام العزل على الخط الرئيسي لشبكة التدفئة ذات نظام الخط المفرد.
تستعمل الاكواع الواسعة الانحناء بدلا من الاكواع الضيقة كلما أمكن ذلك.
في الحالات التي يسبب اختلاف قطري الماسورتين حدوث جيوب هوائية فيها يتعين أن تستعمل نقاصات منحرفة المحاور.
يجب أن تمدد المواسير بحيث تكون ذات ميلان مستمر إلى أعلى في اتجاه مواسير التهوية أو صمامات التنفيس. وان لا تقل نسبة الميلان فيها عن 5ر0 : 100 .
في حال إخفاء المواسير ضمن اقنية أو خنادق يراعى أن تزود تلك الاقنية بأغطية سهلة الرفع عند الحاجة.
يجب عدم ملامسة الركائز أو الجيزان الحاملة لمواسير شبكات التدفئة للأرض وذلك عند تمديد المواسير داخل الخنادق أو الاقنية.
عند تمديد المواسير يجب ترك حيز بين الماسورة والمنشأ كما يلي :
-لا تقل المسافة بين العازل للمواسير المعزولة حراريا أو سطح الماسورة غير المعزولة وبين الجدار أو السقف أو القسام المنتهي التشطيب عن 20ملم.
-لا تقل المسافة بين سطح العازل للمواسير المعزولة حراريا أو سطح الماسورة غير المعزولة وبين الأرضية المنتهية التبليط أو التشطيب عن 80ملم.
تزود المواسير غير المتمتعة بالانحناءات بوصلات تمدد مصنوعة من الفولاذ الطري في أماكن مختارة تضمن امتصاص التمدد الحاصل في المواسير وفي مستواها الأفقي ذاته مع مراعاة أن تساوي المسافة بين شقتي الوصلة عند تركيب وصلات التمدد 3ر33 بالمائة من قيمة التمدد الكلي للماسورة عند درجة الحرارة التشغيلية.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

*أعمال تثبيت وتدعيم المواسير*

أعمال تثبيت وتدعيم المواسير​ تكون المسافة بين الحمالة والتي تليها في تمديدات المواسير حسب الجدول المرفق مع المراعاة أن تحمل كل حمالة أو ركيزة الحصة المخصصة لها من وزن الماسورة.

تركب الحمالات والركائز بما تسمح بحرية الحركة للمواسير عند التمدد والتقلص.
تزود المواسير المارة بالجدران والأرضيات والعقدات بأكمام خاصة sleeves ذات أقطار داخلية تزيد 10ملم على القطر الخارجي للماسورة على أن تكون الأكمام من المواسير المجلفنة وان ترتفع عن الأرضيات مسافة 30ملم فوق المنسوب النهائي لها، وان يبرز طرفا الكم عن سطحي الجدار المنتهي تشطيبه بمقدار 30ملم.
يراعى عدم تثبيت الحمالات داخل الجدران التي تقل سماكتها 100ملم ويستعاض عن ذلك في مثل هذه الحالات بالحمالات المثبتة من السقوف أو الركائز المدعومة من الأرض.

يتبع...........


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

*عزل المواسير*

عزل المواسير​تصنف أشكال مواد العزل الحراري كما يلي :-
1- مواد العزل المسبقة التشكيل
2-  مواد العزل اللدنة
3-  مواد العزل القابلة للثني
4-  مواد العزل التي تعبأ وهي جافة 
 بالنسبة لسماكة العازل الحراري فيجب أن لا تقل سماكته عن الوارد في الجدولين المرفقين.


يتبع...............


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أنا متابع هذا الموضوع بشغف ومش عايز اقاطعك أو اعطلك لإن الموضوع ما شاء الله رائع جداً أنا منتظرك لما تنتهى علشان اتناقش معاك بس لى رجاء عندك ( بالله عليك حاول لما تنتهى تكتب اسماء الأجهزة بالإنجليزى لإنى مش فاهم بعض الكلمات مثل المشاعه والحارقة) ونظراً لحرصى فهم هذا الموضوع جيداً أردت معرفة هذه المعانى ولى رجاء آخر أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على الظروف أو الخواص الخارجية لأى منطقة فى العالم ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## زيد333 (12 مايو 2009)

شكرآ لك جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## المتكامل (12 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على الشرح


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أنا متابع هذا الموضوع بشغف ومش عايز اقاطعك أو اعطلك لإن الموضوع ما شاء الله رائع جداً أنا منتظرك لما تنتهى علشان اتناقش معاك بس لى رجاء عندك ( بالله عليك حاول لما تنتهى تكتب اسماء الأجهزة بالإنجليزى لإنى مش فاهم بعض الكلمات مثل المشاعه والحارقة) ونظراً لحرصى فهم هذا الموضوع جيداً أردت معرفة هذه المعانى ولى رجاء آخر أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على الظروف أو الخواص الخارجية لأى منطقة فى العالم ، جزاك الله خيراً


 تكرم اخي الفاضل
ربما تقصد المشعات... ان كان كذلك فهي الـ Radiators 
الحارقة هي الـ Burner 

كيف نحصل على الشروط الخارجية التصميمية؟
نحصل عليها من الكودات الخاصة لكل بلد حيث يتم عمل دراسة وتسجيل لدرجات الحرارة والرطوبة وعوامل اخرى على مدار السنة ثم لعدة سنوات ثم يؤخذ معدل لهذه الفترات للحصول على الشروط الخارجية صيفا وشتاء.
في الاردن مثلا وتحديدا العاصمة عمان تم اعتماد 5 درجة مئوية كدرجة حرارة تصميمية خارجية شتاء علما ان فصل الشتاء يشهد اياما تكون فيها درجة الحرارة صفرا بينما تصل في ايام اخرى الى 17 مئوية.
قد يقول قائل لماذا لا نأخذ درجة الصفر المئوي درجة حرارة تصميمية خارجية ما دامت هناك ايام تصل فيها الحرارة الى هذه الدرجة فنكون في ( السيف سايد).....الجواب: كلما اعتمدنا درجة حرارة منخفضة شتاء كدرجة تصميمية تكون التكلفة اعلى ولا يمكن ان نكلف صاحب المشروع تكاليف اضافية لمجرد عدة ايام فقط تصل فيها الحرارة الى درجة الصفر مثلا وهذا ينطبق على درجة حرارة اعلى فاعتماد درجة 17 مثلا يعني ان التدفئة لن تكون كافية في ايام كثيرة من الشتاء.....اذن خير الامور الوسط (المعدل على مدار سنوات).
وتقبل احر التحيات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

زيد333 قال:


> شكرآ لك جزاك الله خيرآ


 جزاك الله خيرا اخي زيد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

المتكامل قال:


> يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على الشرح


عافاك الله اخي الفاضل المتكامل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

*صور توضيحية*



علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أنا متابع هذا الموضوع بشغف ومش عايز اقاطعك أو اعطلك لإن الموضوع ما شاء الله رائع جداً أنا منتظرك لما تنتهى علشان اتناقش معاك بس لى رجاء عندك ( بالله عليك حاول لما تنتهى تكتب اسماء الأجهزة بالإنجليزى لإنى مش فاهم بعض الكلمات مثل المشاعه والحارقة) ونظراً لحرصى فهم هذا الموضوع جيداً أردت معرفة هذه المعانى ولى رجاء آخر أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على الظروف أو الخواص الخارجية لأى منطقة فى العالم ، جزاك الله خيراً


 
المشعات

























الحارقة










​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

*المرجل وملحقاته*

المرجل وملحقاته​
يجب أن يجتاز كل مقطع من مقاطع مرجل السكب اختبار الضغط الهيدروليكي في المصنع بقوة ضغط تساوي 37ر1 نيوتن /ملم مربع إلا إذا ورد نص صريح في المواصفات الخاصة باستخدام قوة ضغط مختلفة للفحص . 
يجب أن يجتاز المرجل بعد تجميعه أو تصنيعه اختبار الضغط الهيدروليكي بقوة ضغط تساوي 8ر0 نيوتن/ملم مربع إلا إذا ورد نص صريح في المواصفات الخاصة باستخدام قوة ضغط مختلفة للفحص .
يكون المرجل مزودا بالفتحات التالية :
1- فتحة أو اكثر لخروج الماء الساخن من المرجل .
2- فتحة أو اكثر لرجوع الماء إلى المرجل .
3-فتحة لصمام التنفيس أو الأمان
4- فتحة لتفريغ الماء من المرجل
5- فتحة لتركيب ميزان الحرارة
6- فتحة لتركيب جهاز قياس ارتفاع الماء فوق المرجل
7- فتحة لتركيب منظم الحرارة
8-فتحات خاصة لغرض الصيانة وتنظيف المرجل من الداخل لها أغطية معزولة حراريا مثبتة بطريقة جيدة
9-فتحة مزودة بزجاج شفاف لا يتأثر بالحرارة لرؤية الشعلة في غرفة الاحتراق
10-فتحة خاصة لتركيب الحارقة
11-فتحة أو اكثر لخروج غازات الاحتراق
12-يمكن استعمال فتحة واحدة لأكثر من جهاز قياس أو تحكم .


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

*تحديد مقدار تدفق الماء water flow rate*

تحديد مقدار تدفق الماء WATER FLOW RATE ​
يتوقف مقدار تدفق الماء في انظمة التدفئة بالماء الساخن على الامور الثلاثة التالية :
1-كمية الحرارة المطلوب حملها بواسطة الماء
2-الحرارة النوعية للماء
3-مقدار هبوط درجة حرارة الماء عند مروره ضمن وحدات التدفئة ويمكن التعبير عن ذلك رياضيا بالمعادلة التالية:

W = Q / C . ∆t​
حيث:
W = وزن الماء المتدفق في ساعة واحدة kg/h
Q = كمية الحرارة الكلية اللازمة لجميع وحدات التدفئة مضافا اليها الحرارة الضائعة من انابيب الشبكة kcal/h
C = الحرارة النوعية للماء kcal/kg . C
∆t = الفرق بين درجتي حرارة ماء التغذية وماء العودة أي مقدار هبوط درجة حرارة الماء (درجة مئوية )
ويمكن من المعادلة التالية حساب حجم الماء المتدفق في ساعة واحدة :-

V = Q / γ.C.∆t​
حيث :
V = حجم الماء المتدفق في ساعة واحدة (متر مكعب /ساعة )
γ= الوزن النوعي للماء (كغم/متر مكعب)
من الجداولفي الملف المرفق يمكن الحصول على مقدار قيمة الوزن النوعي للماء بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة المطلوب تعيين حجم الماء عندها. وكذلك مقدار قيمة الحرارة النوعية للماء بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة المتوسطة لماء التغذية وماء العودة .


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى فى الله جهاد جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا العمل الطيب ، من فضلك اكمل ما بدأت و أنا ان شاء الله متابع معك وعندما تنتهى بإذن الله سوف اسأل كل ما اريد ، لكن ان استطعت ان تدلنى على كتاب أو مرجع يحتوى على الظروف التصميمية الخارجية لكل بلدان العالم سوف تكون قد قدمت معروف كبير لى، لا تجعل طلبى يعطلك أكمل الموضوع أولاً ثم اهتم بطلبى لاحقاً فلا اريد ان اعطل الناس عن المعرفة، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 مايو 2009)

علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى فى الله جهاد جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا العمل الطيب ، من فضلك اكمل ما بدأت و أنا ان شاء الله متابع معك وعندما تنتهى بإذن الله سوف اسأل كل ما اريد ، لكن ان استطعت ان تدلنى على كتاب أو مرجع يحتوى على الظروف التصميمية الخارجية لكل بلدان العالم سوف تكون قد قدمت معروف كبير لى، لا تجعل طلبى يعطلك أكمل الموضوع أولاً ثم اهتم بطلبى لاحقاً فلا اريد ان اعطل الناس عن المعرفة، جزاك الله خيراً


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز علاء
للأسف لم اسمع بمرجع معين فيه الشروط التصميمية لكل بلدان العالم واعتقد انه من الصعب ان تجمع في كتاب او مرجع واحد حيث ان الشروط التصميمية الخارجية لا تتحدث عن بلد ولكنها تتحدث عن مدينة وما حولها اذ تختلف الظروف المناخية من مدينة الى مدينة داخل البلد الواحد الا ان كل البلدان لديها سجلات او كودات تحتوي على الشروط التصميمية الخارجية لكامل البلد.
استطعت ايجاد الملفين المرفقين احدهما لمدن امريكية (فهمت انك تعيش في امريكا) والثاني اعتقد اني ارفقته في هذا الموضوع.
اما بخصوص النقاش في الموضوع فهو مفتوح منذ المشاركة الاولى حيث اننا هنا في منتدى حيث تكون المشاركة الاولى لصاحب الموضوع ثم يفتح النقاش ويصبح الموضوع ملكا للجميع اذ ان صاحب الموضوع يضع ما عنده ولكنه يتعلم ايضا معلومات جديدة من خلال النقاش.
على اي حال لم يبق الكثير في الموضوع وبامكانك الدخول في الاسئلة واذا لم اتمكن من الاجابة عليها فقد نجد من يفيدنا بمعلوماته.
وتقبل اجمل التحيات


----------



## mkr (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سمعت عن التدفئه عن طريق الكهرباء تحت البلاط هل ممكن الافاده عن مدى جودتها وعمليتها


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 مايو 2009)

mkr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سمعت عن التدفئه عن طريق الكهرباء تحت البلاط هل ممكن الافاده عن مدى جودتها وعمليتها


 سمعت انا ايضا عن هذه الطريقة ولكني لم اتعامل معها
قبل اختيار طريقة التدفئة لا بد من دراسة جدوى اقتصادية فهناك دول الهرباء فيها رخيصة مقارنة بالمشتقات النفطية وهناك العكس.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 مايو 2009)

*Boilers*

لمزيد من المعلومات عن البويلرات (المراجل) يرجى قراءة الملف المرفق وهو باللغة الانجليزية.


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم، لكن هذا الموضوع موجود في المنتدى بتاريخ 16/10/2008
في الرد على موضوع بعنوان *"ممكن التدفئة المركزية بكل جوانبها"*


----------



## ابو خليل طه (16 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويسلم ايديك على هذه المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (17 مايو 2009)

عبدالله الرشدان قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم، لكن هذا الموضوع موجود في المنتدى بتاريخ 16/10/2008
> في الرد على موضوع بعنوان *"ممكن التدفئة المركزية بكل جوانبها"*


 
هل لك اخي الكريم ان تضع الرابط للموضوع الذي ذكرته؟ حيث لا اعرف ما هو محتواه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ جهاد . وشكرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (17 مايو 2009)

*تمديدات اللواقط الشمسية لتحضير المياه السخنة للاستعمالات المنزلية*

تمديدات اللواقط الشمسية لتحضير المياه السخنة للاستعمالات المنزلية​ 
نموذج رقم (1) طرق توصيل اللواقط (المجمعات ) الشمسية في المنازل التي لا تحتوي على تدفئة مركزية لتسخين الماء للاستعمال المنزلي






في هذا النموذج تتم دورة المياه الساخنة بسبب الفرق في كثافة الماء في الخزان والماء في اللواقط الشمسية، والمعادلة التالية توضح ذلك:​ 

H = hg ( ρr – ρd ) 

حيث :
H = الضغط
h =الارتفاع (المسافة العمودية) بين المجمع وخزان الماء الساخن
g = تسارع الجاذبية الارضية ( 8ر9م/ث2 )
ρr , ρd= كثافة الماء الراجع من الخزان الى المجمع وكثافة الماء المغذي للخزان من المجمع
هذا النوع من التمديدات يستعمل في الحالة التي يكون فيها استهلاك الماء الساخن لا يزيد عن 1500 لتر في اليوم، بينما تكون مساحة سطح المجمعات الشمسية لا تتعدى 25 مترا مربعا.​ 

*نموذج رقم (2) طرق توصيل اللواقط الشمسية للوحدات السكنية المستقلة*





نموذج رقم (3) طرق توصيل اللواقط الشمسية في المنازل التي لا تحتوي على تدفئة مركزية لتسخين الماء للاستعمال المنزلي (في حالة توفر مسخن للماء)




نموذج رقم (4) طرق توصيل اللواقط الشمسية في المنازل التي لا تحتوي على تدفئة مركزية لتسخين الماء للاستعمال المنزلي (في حالة عدم توفر مسخن 
للماء)


 
نموذج رقم (5) التجهيزات اللازمة وطرق توصيل اللواقط الشمسية بخزان الماء الساخن التابع للمرجل لتسخين الماء للاستعمال المنزلي


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم:
الرابط هو:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t47466-2.html
وهو موجود على شكل مرفق في أحد الردود على شكل ملف وورد


----------



## النكد (18 مايو 2009)

جوزيت يا جهاد لكني كاني عرفتك من اسلوبك اين تعمل وساعرفك فورا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مايو 2009)

النكد قال:


> جوزيت يا جهاد لكني كاني عرفتك من اسلوبك اين تعمل وساعرفك فورا


 انا عرفتك
بس ليش مسمي حالك النكد وانت مش نكد؟
انت حقا زميل رائع وذكي


----------



## omar_aboroman (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا الموضوع مفيد جدا
جهد مشكور


----------



## النكد (20 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> انا عرفتك
> بس ليش مسمي حالك النكد وانت مش نكد؟
> انت حقا زميل رائع وذكي


 thanks for youuuuuuuu


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

*رموز واصطلاحات*

رموز واصطلاحات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

*ملفات مفيدة*

في المرفق ملفات مفيدة لحسابات التدفئة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

*ملف حسابي*

الملف المرفق فيه ملف اكسل لحسابات التدفئة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

*ملفان مفيدان*

الملفان المرفقان ملفان مفيدان وهما منقولان من هذا المنتدى ولمزيد من الافادة قمت بادراجهما هنا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

*نموذج فحص لاجهزة وشبكات التدفئة*

نموذج فحص لاجهزة وشبكات التدفئة
في المرفق


----------



## جسر الأمل (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور على مجهودك أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

جسر الأمل قال:


> مشكور على مجهودك أخي الكريم


 اشكر لك مرورك الطيب الكريم


----------



## ibraheem6 (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأجزل مثوبتك على بذلت


----------



## سمير شربك (15 يونيو 2009)

صديقي العزيز الملفات المرفقة لاتفتح 
ها لديك طريقة لذلك 
مع اطيب التحيات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 يونيو 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> صديقي العزيز الملفات المرفقة لاتفتح
> ها لديك طريقة لذلك
> مع اطيب التحيات


 
اخي الكريم
الملفات المرفقة مضغوطة ولا بد لك من برنامج لفك الملفات المضغوطة مثل winrar او winzip


----------



## alishka (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا أخي المهندس


----------



## experts (13 أغسطس 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير لكن لدي سؤال مهم:
إذا كان لدينا مكان معين مطلوب فيه نظام تبريد و تدفئة (مثلا وحدات دكت سبليت أو تشلر تكييف و تدفئة) هل عندما نحسب احمال التكييف heat load calculations و ينتج رقم مثلا 32000 btu/hr هل يعتبر هذا للتبريد و التدفئة ايضا أم هناك حساب خاص للتدفئة .....بمعنى هل برنامج الذي يستخدم لحساب الحمل الحراري لغرض التبريد نفس الحمل يكون للتدفئة ؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان يكون سؤالي واضح 
و شكرا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## وسيم اللامي (13 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله مشكور على جهودك العظيمة ما اطلبه منك هو القانون العام لحساب الحرارة اللازمة لاي حيز (مكان لا على التعين ) 


ابو اسامة63 قال:


> *حل المثال السابق*​
> الحل :
> 
> -بالنسبة للسقف والارضية لا يوجد انتقال حرارة عبرها ، لذلك لا داعي لحساب عامل انتقال الحرارة لها
> ...


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 أغسطس 2009)

experts قال:


> اخي بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير لكن لدي سؤال مهم:
> إذا كان لدينا مكان معين مطلوب فيه نظام تبريد و تدفئة (مثلا وحدات دكت سبليت أو تشلر تكييف و تدفئة) هل عندما نحسب احمال التكييف heat load calculations و ينتج رقم مثلا 32000 btu/hr هل يعتبر هذا للتبريد و التدفئة ايضا أم هناك حساب خاص للتدفئة .....بمعنى هل برنامج الذي يستخدم لحساب الحمل الحراري لغرض التبريد نفس الحمل يكون للتدفئة ؟؟؟؟
> اتمنى ان يكون سؤالي واضح
> و شكرا


 سؤالك واضح جدا اخي الفاضل
اجيبك من الآخر : حساب التدفئة ليس نفسه حساب التبريد....لماذا؟
في حساب الكسب الحراري في التبريد نضيف الحمل الحراري المكتسب من الانارة والاشخاص والاجهزة الكهربائية والبخار (في المطابخ والمطاعم مثلا)....الخ بينما لا تدخل هذه الامور في حساب التدفئة لأنها عوامل مساعدة للتدفئة ونعتبرها خيرا على خير بعكس التبريد.
ايضا الفرق في درجات الحرارة التصميمية الداخلية والخارجية (دلتا تي) ليس بالضرورة ان تكون نفسها صيفا وشتاء.
تبقى ملاحظة هامة جدا :
اذا كان نفس الفان كويل يستخدم صيفا وشتاء (تدفئة وتبريد) فان التصميم يكون على التبريد وبالتالي تكون التدفئة مؤمنة والعكس غير صحيح.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 أغسطس 2009)

وسيم اللامي قال:


> حياك الله مشكور على جهودك العظيمة ما اطلبه منك هو القانون العام لحساب الحرارة اللازمة لاي حيز (مكان لا على التعين )


حياك الله اخي الفاضل
لا اعرف ان كنت افهم سؤالك بشكل صحيح
عموما لا اعرف ان كان هناك قانونا عاما لحساب الحرارة اللازمة لاي حيز حيث ان حساب الضياعات الحرارية عبر الجدران والنوافذ والابواب يختلف عن حساب الضياعات من تسرب الهواء مثلا.
قانون حساب الجدران والنوافذ​ 
Q=U.A.∆T​ 

حيث:
A – مساحة النافذة أو الباب (m2 )​ 
U – عامل انتقال الحرارة الإجمالي للنوافذ والأبواب (Kcal/m2.h.C) ​



بينما قانون حساب تسرب الهواء​ 

H=0,3Vn (ti-to)​


حيث:
H- كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة الهواء المتسرب الداخل إلى المبنى من to إلى ti
0, 3 – الحرارة النوعية الحجمية للهواء (Kcal/m3.C)
V – حجم الغرفة (m3)
n – عدد تغيرات الهواء بالساعة 
ti – درجة حرارة الغرفة (م)​

to – درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي (م)​ 


هذا الى جانب ان هناك عوامل كثير تدخل في الحسابات تجعل من حيز ما مختلف عن حيز آخر من حيث الحسابات رغم تساويهما في المساحة​ 

اما اذا كنت تقصد الطريقة السريعة (طريقة السوق) التي يتم التعامل بها احيانا فهو امر آخر اعرفه ولا اتعامل به لأنه ببساطة لا علاقة له بالهندسة​ 


هنا اجتهدت في فهمي لسؤالك وبناء عليه اجبتك​ 

ان كان لديك من توضيح اكثر للسؤال فارجو ان لا تتردد في تقديمه ولن اتوانى عن تقديم الاجابة ان كنت اعرفها وعلى الرحب والسعة​ 

وتقبل اجمل التحيات​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 أغسطس 2009)

ام وائل العلوية قال:


> بارك الله فيكم على هذا الشرح الوافي


 بارك الله بكم اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (15 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ جهاد الله ينور عليك انت استوفيت الموضوع شكرا يابطل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك مهندس محمود عابورة


----------



## نوار ج (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً جزيلا على الموضوع و الأفكار المرتية 

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## SOMAR100 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يسلم ايدك ويجزيك خير عن الشرح الاكثر من متميز


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نوار ج قال:


> شكراً جزيلا على الموضوع و الأفكار المرتية
> 
> جزاكم الله كل الخير


 


somar100 قال:


> الله يسلم ايدك ويجزيك خير عن الشرح الاكثر من متميز


 
حياكما الله
اشكركما على مروركما الكريم والتعليق الطيب


----------



## mohammad mousa (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته, وشكرا!!!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## المتكامل (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم و الحقيقة مجال التدفئة جميل جدا بكل مقايسه وسوف ادعم موضوعك ببعض الصور لمشاريع التدفئة ان شاء الله لنجعله موضوع ياخذ حقه بالبحث و الدراسة وطبعا الفضل لك بالبداية و انا مساعد لك فيه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رهيب بورك في مجهودك ورزقك الجنة 
مع التقدير


----------



## نور محمد علي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ابو اسامة الغالي عنجد عنجد عنجد انك متميز وناطرين المزيد منك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نور محمد علي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الغالي ابو اسامة والله انك متميز بكل معنى الكلمة ننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## الغضب الساطع (9 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asad2009 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إبن جبير (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله ، جهد مشكور ومبارك إن شاء الله ، تسلم أخي الكريم وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## سعيد هشام جربوع (10 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سعيد هشام جربوع (10 فبراير 2010)

لقد دخلت الى الموقع صدفة فوجدت كنزي المفقود


----------



## سعيد هشام جربوع (10 فبراير 2010)

ابو اسامة العظيم انت اكثر من رائع


----------



## حسام محمد (10 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ع هالمجهود الكبير منك 
فعلا كنز بدون اي مجاملة 
موفق


----------



## مستريورك (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا جداجدا


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (11 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طير الجبل (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## hassandiab (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااا


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمان المصري (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## برنس العرب (9 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## *ملك الاحزان* (4 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر اخي الكريم على المشروع الجميل


----------



## tibawi (17 مايو 2010)

الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## tibawi (17 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك


----------



## aselshreef (28 يوليو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح سيد على مدنا بهذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات المتدفقة والغزيرة فى نواحى ومناحى عديدة من المعارف فى مجالات شتى فى مجالات الندفئة المركزية والغلايات البخارية زادك الله علما ووفقك فى حياتك العملية والدنيوية وأثابك الله حسن الجزاء وهذا قليل من كثير تستحقه والشكر كل الشكر لإدارة المنتدى وكل المشاركين والمساهمين فيه جوزيتم خير الجزاء


----------



## حسان علي الرمضان (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اجيبوني زادكم الله من علمه.. كيف استطيع حساب كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة للتدفئة المركزية للمباني الطابقية. وشكرا جزيلا مقدما......


----------



## حسان علي الرمضان (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*دراسة التدفئة المركزية لبناء طابقي*

هذا مثال بسيط لدراسة التدفئة المركزية ارجو ان يستفاد منه.:75:


----------



## eehaboo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

والله يا جماعة بعد قراءتي للملفات لقيت انو من الفائدة اعادة رفع هذا الموضوع للاعضاء الجدد مع تجديد الشكر للأخ أبو أسامة


----------



## BeSure (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ..

موضوع جيد .. متكامل .. يستحق التحية ..

لكني فعلا وجدت كل شئ .. في رد أحد الأخوة .. عندما أشار الى رابط معين .. 

هلا وضحت الأمر

تحياتي


----------



## المهندس مول (10 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه أخي الكريم ...

جزاك الله ألف خير .


----------



## فاضل العلي (23 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويبارك لك في رزقك ويزيدك من العلم انشاءالله


----------



## goor20 (23 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## goor20 (8 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع


----------



## mkalash (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الفففففففففففففففف شكر على هذه الملومات القيمة


----------



## ياسر حسن (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## muhandisapamo (18 يناير 2012)

*لكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا استفدت منها كثيرا *


----------



## eehaboo (20 يناير 2012)

رفع للاهمية


----------



## ابو دلال 2012 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير:77::77:


----------



## ابو دلال 2012 (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود مسلاتي (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## سلمى كريم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهوود خرافي
شكرااا كتيررررر


----------



## محمد علواني (14 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ismailtam (22 يناير 2013)

موضوع قيم شكرا لك أخي على طرحه


----------



## عبقري التكييف (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع وننتظرمنك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## nofal (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (27 فبراير 2013)

thanksssssss for allllllllllllllll


----------



## mahmood mrbd (14 مارس 2013)

*موضوع قيم شكرا لك أخي على طرحه وجزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع الرائع وننتظرمنك المزيد ان شاء الله*


----------



## mkalash (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
الله يوفكم


----------



## mkalash (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
الله يوفقكم


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## maream.mr (23 يونيو 2013)

thx


----------



## ابو شازاد (19 يناير 2015)

موضوع مفيد .....مشكور


----------



## engkafa81 (6 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات الهامة والشرح الوافي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2017)

بارك الله في عمرك و رزقك و أهلك و متعكم بالصحة و التوفيق و زادكم كمالا وجمال خلق وتدفق فكر و سيولة قلم 
حياكم الله أستاذنا


----------

